# First Contact.



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

The veteran imparting knowledge to the newbie.









Not the way that you might think though. The pup is the veteran here, seven weeks on the rosta, whilst the Husky only arrived on Friday.
To underline the seniority the pup then legged it with the newbies squeaky toy - which I missed with the camera.

I think the shadows are better than the dogs themselves in the picture.


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Aww! How sweet!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

lovely picture


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

funny, lovely moment, can imagine him nicking the toy hehe! 

jessegee


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG dont tell me youve started breeding huskies now???


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> OMG dont tell me youve started breeding huskies now???


Ha! No, just a good picture. You can rest easy. 

As a matter of fact, though, we did very seriously consider it a whiles back. We did the "what do you want to do?" bit (easy) and the "how are you going to do it?" bit (trickier) and came up with this :-










Choices had to be made, and decisions taken, and so we did not go any further than this.
I would be interested to know what people think of the dog in the picture though. I must stress that I know nothing about the dog - it is a picture pulled from the internet of the type that we were leaning towards before it all came to a halt. As I said, we did not go any further than talking about it.
It should not be regarded as a Husky though. The whole point of it is that it is _not_ a Husky. It should be regarded as a Husky substitute for someone that would accept Husky-_ish_ in return for a smaller, more handleable pet dog.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the markets flooded with huskies and husky crosses so thank god youre not breeding these aswell.

the dog in the pic just looks like a poor bred sibe cross to me.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> the markets flooded with huskies and husky crosses so thank god youre not breeding these aswell.
> 
> the dog in the pic just looks like a poor bred sibe cross to me.


I agree. Difficult to tell with the dog sitting down, but from this pic it looks as though the legs do not have enough bone to support the chunky body properly. 

Can't see why anyone would want a dog like this than a pedigree sibe or mal to be honest.


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree. Difficult to tell with the dog sitting down, but from this pic it looks as though the legs do not have enough bone to support the chunky body properly.
> 
> Can't see why anyone would want a dog like this than a pedigree sibe or mal to be honest.


Yeah, I can see that. They do look a little on the spindly side in the picture.
The thought process was to keep as much of the Husky look as possible ('coz they are drop dead gorgeous, lets face it) but, at the same time, to tone down the Husky nature and, hopefully, make them an easier dog to live with for your average owner. Pure-bred would always be an option for those that are after the real thing but I would expect that a lot of those that end up in rescue are bought as lovely puppies but then turn into something that gets too hard to live with as it grows.
Reducing the size also has a part to play here. The cross may still want to escape but it's actual ability to do so would be reduced.
Any more massive generalisations I can think of? Not at the moment.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> Yeah, I can see that. They do look a little on the spindly side in the picture.
> The thought process was to keep as much of the Husky look as possible ('coz they are drop dead gorgeous, lets face it) but, at the same time, to tone down the Husky nature and, hopefully, make them an easier dog to live with for your average owner. Pure-bred would always be an option for those that are after the real thing but I would expect that a lot of those that end up in rescue are bought as lovely puppies but then turn into something that gets too hard to live with as it grows.
> Reducing the size also has a part to play here. The cross may still want to escape but it's actual ability to do so would be reduced.
> Any more massive generalisations I can think of? Not at the moment.


totally agree with Spellweaver thats the 1st thing that struck me theres not enough substance to the bone for the size of the body!:thumbdown:

but then again everything else looks wrong with it to me:thumbdown: from its coat to its ears to everything ...except maybe the markings.

there are as many if not MORE husky crosses coming into rescue so crossing them certainly isnt the answer is it! jeezus!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> there are as many if not MORE husky crosses coming into rescue so crossing them certainly isnt the answer is it! jeezus!


It may not be the answer - but what was the question??? Jeezus!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> It may not be the answer - but what was the question??? Jeezus!


its was my response to that silly 'thought process' of yours you think that by crossing them you could breed a more managable dog but as rescues are full of husky crosses that blows your ridiculous theory outta the water!..no one can know whether cross puppies will inherit any sibe traits or not!...ive met loads and loads of crosses now and many have the same traits the breed is known for, combined with those some have traits the breed isnt know for like same sex aggression! and a 'gameness' towards all dogs!...and non of these crosses have been anywhere near as beautiful as a well bred sibe...so what the hell is the point of 'experimenting' with living animals

they are a specialist breed and should only be bred and owed by those who love and understand the breed!.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Yeah, I can see that. They do look a little on the spindly side in the picture.
> The thought process was to keep as much of the Husky look as possible ('coz they are drop dead gorgeous, lets face it) but, at the same time, to tone down the Husky nature and, hopefully, make them an easier dog to live with for your average owner. Pure-bred would always be an option for those that are after the real thing but I would expect that a lot of those that end up in rescue are bought as lovely puppies but then turn into something that gets too hard to live with as it grows.




But surely the answer to this problem is to educate would-be owners, not to risk the health of litter after litter of crosses in the vain hope that you will produce something like a husky without the temperament of a husky, purely for the lazy idiots who want the look but not the responsibility of owning a mal or a sibe.

And if you are producing crosses for people who are only interested in looks, how long do you think it will take this sort of owner to dump these these crosses into rescue when they a)begin to encounter joint and other conformation problems because of their inappropriate breeding or b) another "look" becomes fashionable?



garydogz said:


> Reducing the size also has a part to play here. The cross may still want to escape but it's actual ability to do so would be reduced.




You say this like it's a good thing?   

How long do you think the type of owners who buy on looks alone would last before they dumped into a rescue shelter their dog who spent all its time howling at a fence it couldn't escape through? If they are the type of owner who would not be able to deal with a mal or sibe, what makes you think they would be bothered to deal with this sort of thing?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

I take it, then, that the dog in the picture did nothing for you? Fair enough, I just thought that I would ask. Personally, I think it quite good-looking but, of course, it is just a picture - and a bit blurry at that. The dog itself may be a stone-cold killer.
Funny how people can look at the same picture but see different things, isn't it? Eye of the beholder and all that.
Thanks for taking the time to answer anyway.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> I take it, then, that the dog in the picture did nothing for you? Fair enough, I just thought that I would ask. Personally, I think it quite good-looking but, of course, it is just a picture - and a bit blurry at that. Funny how people can look at the same picture but see different things, isn't it? Eye of the beholder and all that.


To me, there is nothing good-looking about a poor dog that is probably going to end up having all sorts of joint and skeletal problems through being ill-bred. And that aside, it looks odd - the shape and the coat are weird. Give me a pure bred mal or sibe any day - now they are breath-takingly beautiful



garydogz said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer anyway.


It would have been nice if you had extended the same courtesy and replied to my posts.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Ha! No, just a good picture. You can rest easy.
> 
> As a matter of fact, though, we did very seriously consider it a whiles back. We did the "what do you want to do?" bit (easy) and the "how are you going to do it?" bit (trickier) and came up with this :-
> 
> ...


This seriously shows how little you know about dogs, and gives a very good reason why you shouldn't be breeding a thing. Shame it can't be legislated for!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> But surely the answer to this problem is to educate would-be owners, not to risk the health of litter after litter of crosses in the vain hope that you will produce something like a husky without the temperament of a husky, purely for the lazy idiots who want the look but not the responsibility of owning a mal or a sibe.
> 
> And if you are producing crosses for people who are only interested in looks, how long do you think it will take this sort of owner to dump these these crosses into rescue when they a)begin to encounter joint and other conformation problems because of their inappropriate breeding or b) another "look" becomes fashionable?
> 
> How long do you think the type of owners who buy on looks alone would last before they dumped into a rescue shelter their dog who spent all its time howling at a fence it couldn't escape through? If they are the type of owner who would not be able to deal with a mal or sibe, what makes you think they would be bothered to deal with this sort of thing?


Sorry if you think I was being rude in ignoring your post. I take it that you are referring to the one quoted here?
It just did not strike me that these were questions - more a couple of statements on your views on people. Whilst I may generally take a more charitable view of people than you seem to I don't think I can answer for people in general.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> I take it, then, that the dog in the picture did nothing for you? Fair enough, I just thought that I would ask. Personally, I think it quite good-looking but, of course, it is just a picture - and a bit blurry at that. The dog itself may be a stone-cold killer.
> Funny how people can look at the same picture but see different things, isn't it? Eye of the beholder and all that.
> Thanks for taking the time to answer anyway.


no nothing.....except feel pity for the poor thing.

All breeders like yourself are concerned about when you churn out your pups is their appeal to the naive gp who buy them, you dont care that your poor breeding choices might cause serious health problems in the future for your pups youve no idea about conformation whatsoever...i dare say just like the person who bred that poor husky cross!....but sod the dogs hey!..tis the money that matters!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> you dont care that your poor breeding choices might cause serious health problems in the future for your pups
> 
> Hmmmm! Not at all like the KC and breed clubs then?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> > you dont care that your poor breeding choices might cause serious health problems in the future for your pups
> ...


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> garydogz said:
> 
> 
> > well whatever you,me or anyone else think of other breed clubs.... certainly NOT like the Siberian husky club the breed is a healthy one and theyre doing all they can to ensure it stays that way!
> ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

garydogz said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't they all? I don't think that any set out to wreck their breeds - it is just what happened.
> ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

garydogz said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't they all? I don't think that any set out to *wreck their breeds* - it is just what happened.
> ...


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> garydogz said:
> 
> 
> > lmao dont try to deflect away from the fact that my breed is healthy:nono: .... those who love it work hard to keep it that way and to try to ensure its still fit for the job it was bred to do!...
> ...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Sorry if you think I was being rude in ignoring your post. I take it that you are referring to the one quoted here?
> It just did not strike me that these were questions - more a couple of statements on your views on people. Whilst I may generally take a more charitable view of people than you seem to I don't think I can answer for people in general.


English grammar gives us a very handy system so that we know whether a sentence is a statement or a question. If a sentence is a statement, we put a full stop at the end of it. If a sentence is a question, we put a question mark at the end of it. So when I write:

_And if you are producing crosses for people who are only interested in looks, how long do you think it will take this sort of owner to dump these these crosses into rescue when they a)begin to encounter joint and other conformation problems because of their inappropriate breeding or b) another "look" becomes fashionable?_

then that is a question (note the question mark at the end) and not a statement. Similarly, this:

_How long do you think the type of owners who buy on looks alone would last before they dumped into a rescue shelter their dog who spent all its time howling at a fence it couldn't escape through? _

and this:

_If they are the type of owner who would not be able to deal with a mal or sibe, what makes you think they would be bothered to deal with this sort of thing?_

both have a question mark at the end and so, again, are questions, not statements.

So, now we have had the grammar lesson - how about answering the questions?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> No , I wouldn't dream of it. As you will have guessed I am not a great follower of Breed Clubs - I find the clubs themselves faintly amusing and the people in them a bit sinister, to tell the truth.
> .


Amusing, yes - I know lots of very amusing people who belong to various breed clubs. But sinister? :lol: :lol: :lol: First time I've ever been called sinister!!!!!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> English grammar gives us a very handy system so that we know whether a sentence is a statement or a question. If a sentence is a statement, we put a full stop at the end of it. If a sentence is a question, we put a question mark at the end of it. So when I write:
> 
> _And if you are producing crosses for people who are only interested in looks, how long do you think it will take this sort of owner to dump these these crosses into rescue when they a)begin to encounter joint and other conformation problems because of their inappropriate breeding or b) another "look" becomes fashionable?_
> 
> ...


Very droll, but I still think that your "questions" are ones that I cannot answer. Maybe you should ask one of those "that type of owners" that you mention. I am not some sort of spokesman for the "that type of owner" society.
Maybe you should have concentrated more on comprehension than grammar?


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> But sinister? :lol: :lol: :lol: First time I've ever been called sinister!!!!!


That's OK. No charge, or thanks required.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Very droll, but I still think that your "questions" are ones that I cannot answer. Maybe you should ask one of those "that type of owners" that you mention. I am not some sort of spokesman for the "that type of owner" society.
> [/COLOR]


Really? But you breed specifically for "that type of owner".

So what does your inability to answer basic questions about how the kind of owners you breed for will be able to look after the dogs that you breed say about you as a breeder? (note, another question  )


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Amusing, yes - I know lots of very amusing people who belong to various breed clubs. But sinister? :lol: :lol: :lol: First time I've ever been called sinister!!!!!


 sinister thats a new one on me aswell!:lol::lol: lmfao.



garydogz said:


> noushka05 said:
> 
> 
> > garydogz said:
> ...


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Well, it is the photo section!

So, everyone happy then? We can knock this thread off?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I see you have no answers to my questions then! :001_huh:


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I see you have no answers to my questions then! :001_huh:


Just because you put a question mark in there? I could put a red hat, with a bobble, on - it still don't make me Santa Clause.
Still, if it will make you happy then I will give it a go.
The answers are:-
Six
Red
Banana

I did my best.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Just because you put a question mark in there? I could put a red hat, with a bobble, on - it still don't make me Santa Clause.
> Still, if it will make you happy then I will give it a go.
> The answers are:-
> Six
> ...


Are you for real? I'm really not sure if you & your ethics aren't some kind of elaborate hoax


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

garydogz said:


> Just because you put a question mark in there? I could put a red hat, with a bobble, on - it still don't make me Santa Clause.
> Still, if it will make you happy then I will give it a go.
> The answers are:-
> Six
> ...


You did your best to avoid answering my very specific questions about your ethics on breeding, finding owners for the pups you produce,and trying to ensure the owners you sell your pups to will be the kind of owners who will able to look after them for their lifetime. Now, why would you go to such lengths to avoid answering such questions?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> You did your best to avoid answering my very specific questions about your ethics on breeding, finding owners for the pups you produce,and trying to ensure the owners you sell your pups to will be the kind of owners who will able to look after them for their lifetime. Now, why would you go to such lengths to avoid answering such questions?


hmmm i wonder:


----------

